# mounting a racoon. drypreserve or tan



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

going to mount my first **** should i use drypreserve or tan it.... thanks for all ur input.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

***** are very very greasy and whether you choose to DP or tan it, it will take LOTS of work to degrease it. NO grease can be left in the skin. I would suggest a commercial tannery, but if you choose to do it in house tanning would be my preference.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

What Cole said X2:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks*

i will try to tan it myself... but will it shrink up alot? i was tanning a squirrel and was told to throw it in the trash because it would shrink 2 much to fit the form


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL, not sure I'd take any more taxidermy advice from whoever told you that. To answer your question, no, tanning will not cause the skin to shrink. When dealing with thicker skinned animals like deer and elk, the leather will need to be shaved a little thinner to keep the skin from shrinking a little, but raccoons and squirrels will not shrink at all.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*crap*

well thats learning lol thanks... does any1 tan there own hides


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i recomend the wildlife gallery in MI... i send all my stuff to them and they come back fantastic


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*



JerseyJays said:


> i recomend the wildlife gallery in MI... i send all my stuff to them and they come back fantastic


I agree..i use them to. Great Customer service,they will let you know if somethings wrong!


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

What is the turn-around time on the Wildlife Gallery in Mi. Most that I know of takes 6 mos. to get them back. I have tanned hides before and not that hard to do. If you look in the Wasco Taxidermy book it will tell you how to do it. Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*tanning*

i have been tanning deer capes... using krowtan i like it,but why does every1 send out there capes? i like doing it myself. but im new to the taxidermy and want to mount everything lol...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

buckeyeoutfiter said:


> i have been tanning deer capes... using krowtan i like it,but why does every1 send out there capes? i like doing it myself. but im new to the taxidermy and want to mount everything lol...


Good will you shoot me a big fat squirrel and mount him for me? My grandad had some mounted and they were thrown away when he passed away. Can't seem to get my hands on one. Since you have so much fun mounting...........lol

Guess one day I will have to come hunt down there and give you some more work to do.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

wildlife gallery is doing a summer special skings back in 45 days.. write summer special on the paper you submit....

normally takes less than 100 days....


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

I do my own deer and raccoons and small mammals. But when it comes to bears and elk I send it out I dont have that much room. x2 with what cole said degrease the heck out of them. I was screwing around with some ***** that my hound got and since they arent worth much to sell to the fur trade I decided to try to use krowtann for myself as wall hangers. I fleshed them and did a couple of washings in dawn with warm almost hot water threw them in the krowtann for about 5 days pulled them out fleshed them aagain threw some krow oil on them and then I put them on the fur stretchers for about a week and then worked them by hand to soften them. Came out pretty good. Obviously a professional tannery would be much better but it was a experiment for me and I will probably do it again next year with the ***** we shoot.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks*

cool i use krowtan also, i washed it in dawn dishsoap 2x and put it back in the freezer for now,and also fleshed it out.... i cant beleive how much a **** form is.... do u tan all ur deer hides also.. and how hoes the krow oil work...


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

i would caution you on the dish soap,it will raise the ph of the skin and then your asking for trouble


----------

